# 2010 riff wrath jam



## RIFF WRATH

Hope to continue the tradition........first Jam scheduled for June 26 2010.........3rd annual...........Sept. 11 for the second one................I'll start a thread for Sept. later..........in the past we have been blessed with fantastic weather .........and this is a great opportunity to meet some wonderful and talented GC members............no age restrictions............for you novices (like myself) this is a chance to jam and learn........location is rural, near beautiful Elora Ont............survival munchies provided............music will probably be "classic rock & blues" but all types are welcome..........8 hours + of almost continuous music ............don't want to play? them just come and meet & greet and enjoy the music........you can fit the day to meet your schedule.........music is usually happening in the early afternoon until the wee hours..........cheers for now........Gerry


----------



## lbrown1

I was thinking about the the other day.......dammit - I'm a gonna make it to this one - the June one - I missed last years and was really disappointed!....it is being penned into my calendar!


----------



## Rugburn

I think this time I'll show up a little later, bring more ribs, actually play some guitar and* try *to drink less beer! My wife and I had dinner plans after the last one, and well, it was a memorable evening........for *her* hwopv

Cheers, Shawn.


----------



## shoretyus

Ribs...... damn....


----------



## Hamstrung

I would definitely be there this June but alas I have a prior commitment that weekend. Hopefully I'll be able to make the September jam.
Have fun as always!


----------



## Budda

How far is this from London?


----------



## Hamstrung

Budda said:


> How far is this from London?


About an hour and a half(ish)


----------



## snacker

damn it! - i gig every saturday - i wanted to come out this year and sit in on drums and percussion - my saturday night gigs are in fergus, so maybe i'll pop in for a few tunes on my way


----------



## Budda

Hamstrung said:


> About an hour and a half(ish)


I'll see what I'm doing closer to the date. If I can bring my roadster halfstack and my Sims, that would be sweet


----------



## Key_of_Off

That sounds fantastic; I've got family not far from there, I might see if I can make it out. What are the details on the location?


----------



## Vintage_Groove

Count me in.


----------



## Peter

Man I'm gonna fly out for one of these.... maybe Riff Wrath 2011!


----------



## Crossroads

Sounds like a possible road trip mmmmmmm


----------



## kw_guitarguy

Gerry - You going to try a swap and sell type thing this year?

~Andrew


----------



## vasthorizon

I think I will be able to come. More details about the location? How is the setup?


----------



## Phlegethon

this isn't too far from where I live and is a very doable drive. . . . if my circumstances permit I think that spending some time out here would be an interesting endeavor


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Whats the planned attendance looking like for this one?


----------



## buckaroobanzai

36 people, several horses, at least 3 dogs, some cats hiding in the barn (and hopefully some portions of a pig, slow-roasted and liberally basted with BBQ sauce)

oh, and me, who may not fit any of the above categories


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Hi everyone.......just started at school........(at my age LOL)......and my computor was sick..........as in wouldn,t work..........Vast Horizen........have a PA , a drum kit, a few amps if needed and a few instruments, again if needed.........pastoral setting with a 600 sq foot area to jam and an attached 600 sq ft space to mingle...........hopefully the weather will co-operate.......KW (Andrew).....if needs dictate we can have a swap/sell table set up........just upgraded the bass rig to 400w........sound system up to 400w........we usually don't dial up past 3 ......the accoustics are not too bad.............no recording gear as yet.dang.........also upgraded the high hats for you drummers........will have 4 mikes set up.............2 good ones and 2 so-so..........no idea as to attendance but if past jams are any indication June will be a blast.............and the Ribs are to die for..........LOL..........looking forward to meeting some new people and welcoming back some people I have already had the privalege to meet...........don't forget to mark your calander..............cheers, Gerry


----------



## vasthorizon

Sounds great! I'll be there. I'll need an address and a time!


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Yo Vasthorizen.................let me get this straight........you want directions from mojo to fourwinds????...........stick with the mojo bud, I think most people here are still looking to find it....lol.......I'm hoping Laristotle will come through.............he was able to come up with a good locator map (which I was unable to do).........I prefer not to post directions on an open forum but we can probably use the private message system...........hope you can make it....Larry where are you my friend?????............Greco, long time no hear.........have you heard from the limey(Rob) from Dorking?........hey 1-Putts, whats happening........Shorteyus...shall I clear Hammond space.........hope to see you Nick........same with Dan, Cameron & Shawn.........Steve from Woodstock....Auger....I know I've missed a bunch of names ...Oldtimers just kicked in...lol


----------



## greco

Hi Riff...good to see you back on the forum. 
To answer your questions.....

Robert from Dorking and I talk on the phone about once a month or so. I'm fairly sure that he has the date for the jam...I'll remind him.

Steve (drummer) form Woodstock...he is hoping to attend AFAIK. I talk to him fairly regularly.

I'm not sure if I will be able to attend..I have to go to Toronto in the afternoon and then we are invited to attend a birthday party that night.

Hamstrung and Rugburn are here on the forum regularly...so they can respond directly

All the best

Dave


----------



## Hamstrung

I won't be able to make the June 26th date because my niece's wedding is that day. I hope to make the one in September.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

dang.........I'll miss both you guys .......I'll pop a beer or several on your behalf...............have fun at your events..............cheers, Gerry


----------



## greco

I might try and get out of going to the birthday party.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest

I'm not sure if I can make it this time. For anyone thinking
of going out that hasn't been there yet..go for it! It's a blast! 









Hey Gerry!


----------



## Reverb-on-11

Can't wait, last year was great, won't be late. 

Talked to Dave about it the other day.

Cheers,
Robert


----------



## Big_Daddy

Dang, I wanted to do this but am already booked (and paid for) for track time at Mosport that weekend. <sigh> Maybe next time.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Hi all...........June 25 is coming up fast........thought I'd bump this thread.........cheers, Gerry


----------



## greco

RIFF WRATH said:


> Hi all...........*June 25 *is coming up fast........thought I'd bump this thread.........cheers, Gerry


Gerry .....don't you mean *June 26th?*.....the 25th is a Friday.

Dave


----------



## vasthorizon

Hi Riff Wrath,

I sent you a private message asking about the details but never received a reply.
I hope I am allowed to join you guys?


----------



## lbrown1

I did as well - I've got it penned in....but hoping directions will surface sometime before then



vasthorizon said:


> Hi Riff Wrath,
> 
> I sent you a private message asking about the details but never received a reply.
> I hope I am allowed to join you guys?


----------



## 1PUTTS

I'm definitely out of town that weekend - too bad! I will mark down the Sept jam and do my best to keep it clear. Have fun all who attend and thanks again Jerry for hosting the event. It's always a great time...


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Hi everyone........just sent a couple of pm's with directions..........hoping for a good turnout...........cheers, Gerry


----------



## Rugburn

Unfortunately I will be going to a wedding. I really wanted to make this one, but I'll have to try for September. To all who are on the fence about going , it's a beautiful place and Gerry and his wife and friends are awesome hosts. Just pace yourselves better than I did.....largetongue

Shawn


----------



## greco

Hi Gerry:

I just sent Steve (drummer) directions (from my memory)

just want to be sure you are 8 Line W. and that there is a yellow sign with "Quilts" written on it at your corner.

If anyone else remembers/knows these details, please confirm/correct.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## RIFF WRATH

HI dave.........not a bad memory for and old dude.........lol....................you are bang on....cheers, Gerry


----------



## greco

RIFF WRATH said:


> .........not a bad memory *for an old dude*........ Gerry


Thanks a heap !!

ENJOY the jamming....wish I could be there.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steadfastly

I would very much like to attend but I have a convention in Kitchener that weekend. When is the one in the fall scheduled for? Thanks, Flip.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Hi Flip.......fall jam is Sept 11...............by the way GC.....awesone banner..........thank you............


----------



## Steadfastly

Riff: Thanks, I'll put in on my calendar.


----------



## Milkman

I keep wanting to come to one of these but so far I've had a gig everytime. So far I'm open and if there's room I'd love to come.

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Guest

There's always room *Milkman*! My early response indicated that
I may not make it. I think that I'll just use a vacation day at work
and come on up. It'd be cool to meet you and other flesh blood
that shows up. For any of you who are fence-sitting because you
feel your skills may be inadequate, this is the place to be. So far
I've attended all the Riff jams and learned alot from everyone there.
By far the most important thing is the relaxed setting and comfort
you feel as soon as you get out of your car.

Here are the links to jams 1,2,3 and 4.







:smilie_flagge17:

Oh..hey *fraser*, if you're reading this


----------



## vasthorizon

I'm new and I'm going!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Hope you have a great turnout and the event goes well. Keep us posted on the outcome. Maybe throw in a few pictures as well


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Thanks GC.......Mike, here's hoping you can make it.........you too Larry.........still tidying up........vacuuming is done...lol


----------



## RIFF WRATH

I don't think I mentioned it before, but there is room for people to camp out............cheers, Gerry


----------



## RIFF WRATH

raffle prize is a guitar tuner........be sure to fill out a ballot.......cheers


----------



## greco

To Gerry, his wife, his friends and all that attend....HAVE A GREAT TIME !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest

Great event as expected. I think we may have recruited a few new 
members to join our community here. Weather started off wet but
cleared up nicely. The sound was well balanced for the most part.
I even got my handful of sweet grass. This one's a DIY project
though..lol. Gerry..I had a fantastic time. Too bad my voice gave out.
See ya's in september..or maybe sooner? I hope.


----------



## buckaroobanzai

Awesome time as usual. Anyone who still has an opening on their calendar for the September jam is urged to attend. Great location, great food, and jamming till yer fingers go numb. Thanks once again to Gerry and Annette, see you in September!


----------



## lbrown1

I came early and had to go early (12:30 - 3:00) - but it was great!!!!! - not sure who those young bucks were Gerry - but man - was there no instrument they couldn't play?

it was LOUD - chaotic and a heap of fun....glad I made the trip

thanks very much!


----------



## RIFF WRATH

my computor keeps kicking me off..........will try tomorrow am..........cheers.....I'm at school now


----------



## Reverb-on-11

Thanks again Gerry!

had a great time.. so did Bob the bass player 

great to see and play with familiar faces from last year 

looking forward to September.

Cheers


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Jam Rant....my good friend Tom had just claimed us an extra 1/4 acre of land by weed-wipping, except the extra grass (never mind) ended up on my freshly vacuumed jam rugs.....not quite sweet grass......just after I had vacuumed the goldfish crackers from around the drum kit.........another story..........and it rained and rained and rained some more.... and the young bucks showed (thanks) and LOUD became a factor........methinks this was about 10:30 am because at about 10:30 am the missus (diety love her heart)...in the house...100yards away......asked why the music was so loud.......(my carefully answer was)......"Sound Check"......and then shortly thereafter a few Older Boys (yes, boys) showed.........thanks to whatever diety (LOL)........as in thanks a lot......lol.........well, at least it quit raining......but then the old boys weren't too much into pleasentries or discussing the weather......(perhaps a lack of caffiene)...and they set up within seconds and jammed and it was still LOUD.......(well they are having fun.........right???).....and the music flowed.......the (LOUD, diety love them).....young bucks ...did I say, multy talented?,....filtered back and morphed with the older dudes and (with grins and rolling eyes) took turns on leadguitar, bass and drums (alternating).......on the old stuff........WOW.....and maybe learned some riffs........from the ever patient old dudes for some classics........to who's chagrin.....I digress........at some point it just became just loud........and on and on it went........hour after hour.........a keyboard player.......a dedicated bass player.......players arriving and leaving...........cookies and other survival food...........sore fingers and sad to leave eyes...........and then the "doo-wahs"....RIFF & Mrs. RIFF will eventually learn all the words.........thanks......and away it went into the wee hours.........now not so loud........some accoustics.......the young dudes again.....some Johnny Cash, Foo Fighters, BareNaked Ladies............and that incessent bird chirping and 5am and it's lockdown.........dang........and mostly I'm so sad it had to eventually end.........dang again......RANT officially ended..........on a more "sic" "positive note".....Sept. 11 jam is suddenly not so far away.....(and not to be missed).......thanks to everyone.........and it was awesome.......and organic....... (my new word for the future).........ps, I hope to have a bathroom door soon......cheers, RIFF.........


----------



## RIFF WRATH

I forgot to mention.........the guitar tuner door prize went to a lovely young lady, Christian, from Niagara Falls who showed up later........she played some nice accoustic guitar..........I took the liberty to enter player's names who didn't fill out a ballot........I didn't realize that a Line 6 goes all the way to 20.....lol......I think we need a governor installed......I am open to constructive criticism as to how we could make the jams even better............any ideas please let me know.......thanks again.............cheers, RIFF........and "see you in September".......


----------



## lbrown1

sounds like I'll need to come later next time!!!!!


----------

